

Unearth virtual currency on every website you visit - jphallain
http://pix.do/

======
dragonwriter
So, this is "let us track all your browsing activity" with a reward system and
marketing that tries to leverage the trendiness of alternative currency,
right?

~~~
iftachorr
Actually that's way off, sorry :)

PIXDO is not selling/renting any private information - just to put this off
the table.

It's about content discovery and fixing the broken bounce rate of the
internet.

You might just as swell say that reddit/hackernews/stumbleupon/pocket are
tracking you by voting up certain posts and all their features are mere
"marketing". On PIXDO you 'vote up' by visiting for 24 seconds that is all.

The main difference is that PIXDO give a full experience. It's not a utility,
it's a seamless part of your browsing.

You can contact me directly at info@pix.do for more information, ask anything
you'd like.

------
iftachorr
Hey! That's my startup and I didn't even post this! How awesome is that?
Thanks jphallain

~~~
e3pi
Impressive beautiful page.

Looks like a remarkable interpretation, or btc/alt-currency net original
creation.

Not sure what it does --that's Ok, I like the mystery.

Before someone gives you their email, shouldn't they know what is being
downloaded, and that it is compatible with their OS or browsers, or what?

~~~
iftachorr
Thanks for this honest comment. I agree, I should definitely be more clear
about that in the landing page.

------
yuvalshoshan
I'm using it for awhile and I can definitely say that I recommend it.

